# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 03/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Đến với thành phố biển Nha Trang vào những ngày đầy nắng, vẻ yên tĩnh, trầm lặng từ những hòn đảo, sự nhộn nhịp về đêm tại thành phố mang lại sự thích thú cho du khách đến đây nghĩ dưỡng. Đáp chuyến bay đến Côn Đảo tìm về nơi những vị anh hùng dân tộc đã bất khuất hi sinh, mảnh đất anh hùng ngày nay xanh tươi, sạch đẹp và phát triển du lịch không kém. Bãi san hô, cát trắng và hải sản tươi ngon làm xao xuyến lữ khách phương xa.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH - NHA TRANG - VINPEARLAND 4N3Đ*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour từ: 2.980.000 VNĐ/ kháchPhương tiện đi lại: máy bayKhởi hành: 6/3, 13/3, 20/3

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khuyến mãi hãng Vietjet Air : Tp. HCM - Nha Trang ( 950.000VND/người/khứ hồi)Xe du lịch đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn 3 saoVé vào cổng, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của Benthanhtourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - CÔN ĐẢO - 3N2Đ*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêmGiá tour từ: 9.550.000 - 10.550.000VND/ngườiPhương tiện đi lại: xe du lịchKhởi hành: thứ 2, 4, 6 hàng tuần

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi: Hà Nội - Sài Gòn - Côn ĐảoCác bữa ăn theo chương trình, vé thăm quan.Xe đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Các chi phí cá nhân không nằm trong chương trình. Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty Cổ Phần FIDITOUR

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*HÀ NỘI - BORACAY - THIÊN ĐƯỜNG BIỂN XANH 5N4Đ*

Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêmGiá tour: 20.815.000VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 16/4

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Vé tham quan, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu: còn hạn trên 06 tháng tính từ ngày kết thúc chuyến đi. Chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, giặt ủi, tham quan ngoài chương trình. Phụ phí phòng đơn 4.900.000 đ (nếu có). Các chi phí không được đề cập trong mục bao gồm. Bồi dưỡng cho Hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (5USD/khách/ngày)

Chương trình tour của   CARNIVAL TOURS

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*TOUR DU LỊCH LANGKAWI- PENANG - KUALA LUMPUR*

Giá tour: 16.790.000 VND/ kháchThời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmPhương tiện: Máy BayKhởi hành: 26/4

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi.Khách sạn (phòng hai người).Ăn uống, tham quan và vận chuyển như chương trình.Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến.Bảo hiểm du lịch.Đặc biệt, Công ty tặng thêm cho mỗi du khách phí Bảo hiểm du lịch với mức bồi thường tối đa là 210.000.000 VNĐ cho nhân mạng và 21.000.000 VNĐ cho hành lý.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Vietravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

